# A couple shots with a "Car Rig"



## SehrSchnell (Jan 3, 2005)

Automobile Magazine has a special edition out this month entitled, "Great Shots - A Collection of Great Automobile Photography". It is what prompted this idea with my tripod.

This:










Leads to this:










and this (my favorite):










And one more stagnant shot:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome shots! :thumbup:


----------



## blue22flames00 (Aug 12, 2010)

man those look really good!! I'm just getting into photography and will be learning how to do these shots soon!


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

Your fav shot is "money"... GREAT look & feel.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnplus8 (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you need a special camera for these shots?


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice shots.


----------

